# Can't find thermal fuse for Kenmore dryer with 350F capacity anywhere....



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Kenmore serial numbers can be broken down to reveal the actual mfr. Find that out, and check their parts listing for the equivalent model.


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Have you checked repairclinic.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

u2slow said:


> Kenmore serial numbers can be broken down to reveal the actual mfr. Find that out, and check their parts listing for the equivalent model.


I entered the 96282100 Serial numbe, parts search and only one site pops both fuses bundles at 4 times the prices for the lesser capacity fuses. Is that normal? I haven't seen anyway to comparison buy..

Is there a site you can recommend. Just want to buy the thermal cut off fuse.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

repair clinic didn't even offer a thermal cutoff fuse, and said my number wasn't right. I'm looking right at it. All i want is a warehouse or something to run by the 350F thermal cutoff fuse for 96282100 Kenmore Dryer. How hard can it be?


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

I use PartSelect and Amre Supply here in Canada. 

Maybe something generic could work too.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Is this it?


https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/4ypgmzvn8z-000582/kenmore-11096282100-dryer-parts



Click on Bulk head.

Part #279769

This part replaces 3389946

Amazon has them for less.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

tribe_fan said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/4ypgmzvn8z-000582/kenmore-11096282100-dryer-parts
> ...


Yes! That's it. I suppose one cannot simply buy a fuse without getting the whole kit from Sears? Do you think with the part number I could get just the fuse somewhere else?


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes - Kenmore is usually rebranded Electrolux, Whirlpool, GE, etc. That's why I mentioned earlier to decode the VIN.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

u2slow said:


> Yes - Kenmore is usually rebranded Electrolux, Whirlpool, GE, etc. That's why I mentioned earlier to decode the VIN.


Not sure what decode the VIN means. I have is the model/stock No. which are 96282100/62821 I didn't get a decoder ring


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Googled it...









Who Made My Sears Kenmore Appliance


Kenmore is a popular appliance brand sold by Sears. Sears does not manufacture any of the appliances themselves, instead they source that out and have other manufacturers make their appliances for…




partsdr.com


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

u2slow said:


> Googled it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the Part number seems to bring up thermal cut off fuse for whirlpool and various other machines. I am safe to go by that? Huge savings..says High Limit on the description. I just need the fuse, not the whole kit and caboodle.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, and not sure exactly why I need to know who makes the appliance if the part number is universal.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/product/5saiy4efcg-0026-110/id-3389946


Crazy price. How old is the dryer?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazon.com: VIALU 279769 Dryer Thermal Cut-Off : Appliances


Amazon.com: VIALU 279769 Dryer Thermal Cut-Off : Appliances



www.amazon.com




This shows the same part number.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Whirlpool OEM 279769 Dryer Thermostat Thermal Fuse PS334278 AP3094224


Shop for Whirlpool Dryer Parts. Number 279769. Thermostat 3390291 and Thermal Fuse 3977394 (AP3094224, PS334278) Included. McCombs Supply. Fast Shipping.




mccombssupply.com




And this one


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

That's part of the problem. I you put in the part number and came up with less than 350F, then that would be an issue. I need a relatively cheap part, I mean how much should the fuse only cost...that will be a high limit of 350F at least.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

The last one I posted has two thermostats. One is the 352F cutout, the other is the cycling thermostat.
The 352 is a one time fuse, the other is a click type to cycle the heat.
If you blow the 352F again you need to address the cause. Changing the fuse is an indication of other problems.
You need to change them both. Clearly the cycling thermostat isn't doing it's job, your vent is clogged or your blower isn't working up to par.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

$7.80 at McComb Supply - they have 30 in stock.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

And I apologi


Missouri Bound said:


> The last one I posted has two thermostats. One is the 352F cutout, the other is the cycling thermostat.
> The 352 is a one time fuse, the other is a click type to cycle the heat.
> If you blow the 352F again you need to address the cause. Changing the fuse is an indication of other problems.
> You need to change them both. Clearly the cycling thermostat isn't doing it's job, your vent is clogged or your blower isn't working up to par.


I appreciate you looking into those. I'll check again. I know exactly what happened. I accidentally washed a piddle pad with my dogs blankets....had a minute amount of flakes I thought as I'd shook them all after the wash. But after 3 loads in the dryer it began blowing cold. The filter was to the top PACKED with what ever those piddle pads are made of. I've never seen anything like it. So yeah...I think I"ve addressed the problem. I'll check the last one you sent but if it was more than 7 bux I think I need to do better.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

SpentPenny said:


> $7.80 at McComb Supply - they have 30 in stock.


Thank you..I'll check it out... did you have a link?


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Post number 16 has the link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Jacey said:


> And I apologi
> 
> I appreciate you looking into those. I'll check again. I know exactly what happened. I accidentally washed a piddle pad with my dogs blankets....had a minute amount of flakes I thought as I'd shook them all after the wash. But after 3 loads in the dryer it began blowing cold. The filter was to the top PACKED with what ever those piddle pads are made of. I've never seen anything like it. So yeah...I think I"ve addressed the problem. I'll check the last one you sent but if it was more than 7 bux I think I need to do better.


The last one you sent only went to 250F.


b.rooster4321 said:


> Post number 16 has the link
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't correlate with any part numbers I have. What makes you think it's the same or even what temp it is? I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Well I didn’t post the link i Red it and It says the fuse is 352° and the thermostat is 250 if that’s not what you need I can not help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Is this what you are looking for?

Roger


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

b.rooster4321 said:


> Well I didn’t post the link i Red it and It says the fuse is 352° and the thermostat is 250 if that’s not what you need I can not help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you saw 352F on the fuse it's what I need. I may have missed that. Did you see those numbers on #16 link somewhere?


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Jacey said:


> If you saw 352F on the fuse it's what I need. I may have missed that. Did you see those numbers on #16 link somewhere?


If you have a fuse you want to match, please post a picture of it.


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes post number 16 page down and read it it gives you the info Or or you can post a picture of yours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

YAY!!! Finally found it, 352F clearly marked on the fuse...complete for 7 something! Free delivery by Wednesday!

Thank you so much for holding my hand thru this. You guys are the best! JC


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW!! Did I speak too soon! Just received the thermal fuse, and it's not even close..L248-80 F printed on NOT the fuse, but the other side! Nothing printed on the fuse, as was in the picture when I went to buy it.

Is it easy to upload a photo on DIY? I have never done that before. Ok...hope somebody still out there.....helloooooo


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

It’s easy to post a picture if you are using a phone or tablet with a camera. Take the picture, sign on to the site, thread and start a post. Click on the paper clip at the bottom of the post. It should ask if you want to attach file from photo library and a few other possibilities. Click photo library, than click photo you want to attach and click "add". The photo should show up on your post.

Roger


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

rogerwh said:


> It’s easy to post a picture if you are using a phone or tablet with a camera. Take the picture, sign on to the site, thread and start a post. Click on the paper clip at the bottom of the post. It should ask if you want to attach file from photo library and a few other possibilities. Click photo library, than click photo you want to attach and click "add". The photo should show up on your post.
> 
> Roger


Ok, I'll send picture of old thermal fuse, new one in package and description on site that describes having a L248-80F thermostat with the fuse rated for 352F. Maybe the new one I got will be ok? A little sketchy it isn't marked 352F tho isn't it? Hope you can see clearly enough. The one that is stamped is my old one. The one in the bag is the new one. The description I think was from one thru walmart. It did show 352 stamped on it's fuse a well. But so did the one I thought I was getting before..so not sure what is what.


----------



## cbar332 (May 13, 2021)

Jacey said:


> Wondered if anyone out there knew where I could locate such a thing. Or have they decided that's way too hot?
> 
> I see 309F and 325F...but my machine has always had a 350F in it.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


(16) How to Replace a Kenmore Electric Dryer Thermal Fuse - YouTube


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

cbar332 said:


> (16) How to Replace a Kenmore Electric Dryer Thermal Fuse - YouTube


That's the easy part! LOL!


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Jacey said:


> Ok, I'll send picture of old thermal fuse, new one in package and description on site that describes having a L248-80F thermostat with the fuse rated for 352F. Maybe the new one I got will be ok? A little sketchy it isn't marked 352F tho isn't it? Hope you can see clearly enough. The one that is stamped is my old one. The one in the bag is the new one. The description I think was from one thru walmart. It did show 352 stamped on it's fuse a well. But so did the one I thought I was getting before..so not sure what is what.


Arn't you missing something? The old item with the temp on it, is not the same as the new part you just purchased. These parts are supposed to come as a set of two. This is a video of replacing the parts you need.














Roger


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

The parts I received came as two. The part I showed with the 352F is the fuse that burnt out. The other side is still good. I had to replace once before. I am only concerned about the temperature not being written on the fuse of the new parts. I think I may be ok because the description of a part from Walmart says the L248-80F with the fuse which is rated what I need, 352F. That is my question.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

UPDATE:....the 352F IS on the new fuse! Just super faint and not etched on. In the wrong light it is not visible even. But I DID see it...so looks like that part is a go. Whew!!


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Jacey said:


> UPDATE:....the 352F IS on the new fuse! Just super faint and not etched on. In the wrong light it is not visible even. But I DID see it...so looks like that part is a go. Whew!!


AND it WORKS!! THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP!


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

You say you have replaced this fuse before, this is signs of other problems, like a clogged vent. I have nearly the same dry and the fuse has never been replaced. A clogged vent can be fire hazard that you shouldn't blow off.

Roger


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

rogerwh said:


> You say you have replaced this fuse before, this is signs of other problems, like a clogged vent. I have nearly the same dry and the fuse has never been replaced. A clogged vent can be fire hazard that you shouldn't blow off.
> 
> Roger


If you read my previous post I explained the extreme issue with a piddle pad that came apart in the laundry and clogged the vent beyond anything you can imagine. I assume the particles are meant to absorb moisture and that is the result. The earlier occasion was 10 years ago at least...and it is possible a similar occurrence happened. It is not a chronic or problem that will likely repeat.


----------

